# 10k Gold Platting???



## Hugob (Feb 13, 2006)

I've turned and sold this 10k Gold Softgrip Pen lastyear in November.
After 4 months, this is what the platting looks like.......
Not to good in my books, 'they' say it will last for years.

Any comments???


----------



## Old Griz (Feb 13, 2006)

Who said it would last for years??? .... 
The only gold plating the will last is TN Gold... DO NOT even consider any other gold plating if you want it to last


----------



## arjudy (Feb 13, 2006)

Tom is right on!


----------



## arioux (Feb 13, 2006)

> Who said it would last for years??? ....



Their Web site did, before they find out about the same post in the casual conv forum and chage it!

Alfred


----------



## OSCAR15 (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah I got a comment! FIND ANOTHER SUPPLIER!
While most kits are Chinese made, some are better than others....
I have been pleased overall with Pen State.
Also, use titanium or rhodium as those really DO hold up...OSCAR


----------



## Pipes (Apr 29, 2006)

Since I am new I kina ask this ? a few weeks ago and sent back any kits I had bought that were NOT the top end platings and traded UP I do not need grief from customers over crapy plating like that !!![]
I purchased Berea kits I HOPE they hold up !! chrome =Black chrome - Gold TT -black TT thats it I am not even gona try upgrade gold or lesser quality !! from what I have read here and other forums!!!




http://affordablepipes.com/


----------

